# كتاب General Chemistry



## haadi (9 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم إخواني أخواتي في الله ...
اليوم أريد أن أزيد لبنة بسيطة في هذا الصرح الشامخ .... الهندسة الكميائية..


الكتاب عبارة عن موسووعة بحق و أجمل ما فيها شمولها على معلومات دقيقة إضافة إلى أمثلة و بعد كل فصل تمارين...
لا أطيل عليكم إنه General Chemistry 







الروابط في المرافقات
لا تنسووني بالدعاء


----------



## engzsnj (9 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لك على هذا الجهد


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (9 سبتمبر 2006)

تحياتى
شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (9 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (9 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرررررررررا


----------



## haadi (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*يا هلا*



engzsnj قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك على هذا الجهد



مرحبا بك أخي صديقا وفيا و شكرا على المروور


----------



## haadi (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*يا مرحبااا*



محمد سمير وحيد قال:


> تحياتى
> شكرا
> شكراشكرا
> شكراشكراشكرا
> ...



أهلا بك أخي ومشكوور على المرور


----------



## elfa2ez (10 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا م/هادى ولكن الملف ليس موجود حاليا


----------



## haadi (11 سبتمبر 2006)

:80:


elfa2ez; قال:


> شكرا م/هادى ولكن الملف ليس موجود حاليا



لا شكر على واجب رضاكم هدفنا..
الأخ elfa2ez
أي ملف تقصد... الكل يمشي معي تمام أرجوك أعد المحاولة


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (11 سبتمبر 2006)

بس الملفات مش شغاله


----------



## haadi (16 سبتمبر 2006)

> =محمد سمير وحيدبس الملفات مش شغاله



السلام عليك أخي ...
أنا جربت الملفات الآن وهي صالحة 100 100
إذا كان عندك مشاكل من بلدك فهذا شيء آخر وعذرا


----------



## haadi (26 سبتمبر 2006)

رمضانكم مبارك


----------



## mvp (11 أكتوبر 2010)

ياخي لو سمحت مافي كتاب


----------



## chem101 (20 يونيو 2011)

ياليت تتاكد لنا من الروابط


----------

